# Can't stop staring at people



## NewYKidd (Apr 15, 2012)

I copied this from another forum and i cant explain myself better than this:

I usually don't post anything on these things, just usually read through them, but after reading some of these posts I see that im not the only one with the eye issues . Im 24 and ive been suffering pretty bad for the last 2 years, I cant walk down a hallway when someone is walking towards me without me making the other person really nervous. I will look at them and look away and i just dont know where to put my eyes. Reading the comments about watching tv with friends and being more focused on the people in the room out of the corner of your eyes then whats actually on tv I can really relate to. I cant not watch someone constantly if they are in the room with me. The worst is if someone is eating or drinking something in front of me i will do everything in my power to avoid looking at them and its very noticiable. I work at a hospital as a utility worker so there is a lot of people always around and I make them very nervous. If someone is around me pushing a cart or doing some other task they will sometimes run into walls or trip or spill drinks on themselves while there taking a drink etc etc... I have also lost alot of skills that I used to do very well at like driving especially, as stupid as it sounds if there is cars on the other side of the road coming towards me I cant focus on the road in front of me I will keep looking at the oncoming traffic trying to avoid staring. Also I used to be an excellent reader and now I have trouble focusing on words and reading sentences, or comprehending what people are saying to me. I cant take the way I make other people feel, how nervous I make them, they get very frustrated or angry sometimes. Ive let alot of people down and I dont feel like anything is going to get any better. If I were to go back in time 2+ years and tell myself what im telling you guys now I would laugh at myself, I wouldnt even be able to understand not being able to walk down a hallway without making oncommers so nervous it just wouldnt make sense to me. I now have to ask myself "how long can I go on living like this??" and my future is looking very bleak, I was never like this before I was normal I didnt have problems like these, I dont want to die but im running out of options and im scared.

if any one knows the cure to this please tell me. im on the fence of giving up and letting go of life. :sigh


----------



## KTguitarist (Oct 19, 2012)

Why do you think you make everyone you see nervous?


----------



## Nicks485 (Sep 7, 2012)

You pretty much just described me...


----------



## DragnoticChaos4231 (Oct 10, 2012)

I go through that everday especially high school.


----------



## marshatolentino (Oct 23, 2012)

*staring problem*

Hi. I don't know how to express myself. I have just joined this forum just now. First, I was hesitant, because I feel like, even I share my thoughts on this, nothing would help me get rid of this strange kind of staring at someone's eyes. But, I really feel like I really need help. Even though I believe that no one could ever help you but yourself. I have been battling with this for perhaps more than 2 years now. I'm scared because i feel like it's even getting worst and worst. Everyday I try very hard to face this problem and most of the time I fail. I have been thinking over and over why and how this happened to me. I have things might be the reason why this is happening to me. BUT, I am still not sure about it. I had a thought of committing suicide because of things are just not going right for me one of these is this staring problem. But, I want to keep on fighting. I want to conquer this problem. I am searching on how to win over this. I think I have found it. But I'm not sure you will agree with it. What I do is 2. I face my problem everyday. 2. SMILE A LOT AS MUCH AS POSSIBLE (ESPECIALLY THIS POINT IN TIME). 3. Accept Spiritual Healings like studying the Bible.

I think it helped me. SOMEHOW. But again, it is not a one night process. Sometimes, I feel like I did it. I mean, I was able to conquer the problem even just for couple of hours.

SOmeone told me, I have IMPROVED. WHAT A RELIEF THAT IS! But then again, it is still there. If anyone who can help out there like theraphy..please share your thoughts. What is important now is, I HAVE HOPE.

Psalms 34:18 "Jehovah is near to those that are broken at heart; And those who are crushed in spirit he saves."


----------



## Zaphra (Oct 23, 2012)

Wow, someone like me. releaving


----------



## R3served (Sep 8, 2012)

Wow that's exactly what I do


----------



## loneprince26 (Dec 28, 2013)

*Staring*

Wow i thought I was only person in the world with this problem ... You have no idea how good it feels to no that I'm no alone... I don't no what to do anymore.. I can't be in a room with people watchin tv with out staring at someone in da Conner of my eye.. Sometimes I have to go in to weird possess or put my hand at the Conner of my eye so I don't have to make eye contact with anyone just so I can watch t.v.. Sometimes I just leave the room so I won't make people feel nerves .. At first it started with my friends.. Now it's family and random people or who ever is around me.. You no how insane that soundss well that my nightmare. I don't no how long I can go on like this.. It's gotten so bad that the onley time I feel ok is when I'm alone or just one on one with a person. I can't hang out with groups of people anymore with out make in someone feel unconfitble .. Now my group of guy friends thinks I'm gay cuz I keep starin,, wich im not. And with women they think I have a crush on them or something .. I see people get out of from my line of sight ..pretty much away from me so they won't feel weird.. Wich I don't blame them. It just makes me feel more alone


----------



## LittleTortillaBoy (Dec 20, 2013)

Thats how I get too sometimes.Since I started wearing my glasses,it has helped me a lot.The side of the glasses partially obscure my peripheral vision.Feel like I can hide behind my glasses.


----------



## ApatheticDisplay (Dec 4, 2013)

I have the same problem but I also have to look at everyone in the eyes. I can't NOT do it. My therapist says it's because I've become so hyper vigilant from anxiety that it's sort of like a self defense mechanism. You're unconsciously looking to see if that person may say or do something that would make you anxious and so you're constantly on guard. So you may be looking at that person to make sure they don't do or say anything and not realize that's why you're doing it. It also sounds like to me, and I'm no therapist or doctor so I'm merely speculating, that some of you like me have ADD or ADHD. Part of having that is your mind can't focus so it's constantly busy and looking around. Like for example looking at other cars that pass you by. You take the anxiety and the ADD/ADHD and put the 2 together and that could explain a lot. But like I said I'm not a professional so please see a doctor to make sure. This is my 2 cents and my experience so hopefully it will help somebody on here. Sorry if I confused anyone by the way. It's hard for me to express exactly what I want to say a lot of times.


----------



## Machala Chonga (Oct 24, 2012)

The only way to deal with this is to look people in the eyes until they look away from you. Keep practicing on random strangers until you no longer feel uncomfortable making eye contact with people. People will respect you more if you're fearless when it comes to eye contact. It's how social dominance is established and maintained. That combined with body language and you'll instantly find that people treat you better.


----------



## meadows (Feb 11, 2014)

Thank you for the suggestion to look people in the eye. When I look at some people I blush and to relieve that look away. After this has happened I try to avoid that person. They might try to interact with me again - look at me perhaps in just a friendly normal way - I blush and have to look away, frantically trying to figure how I can get away from this person. It snowballs, I guess. This person eventually becomes someone who stares at me, like I'm a circus freak. By this point I am so scared of them I might even grimace when I catch them staring at me - just the type of reaction they are looking for, even though they were probably just a normal, friendly person initially, they are now unkind, it's really disrespectful. It's hard when this is a person I see regularly, like at work. Currently, I have one at school. I am going to try looking them back in the eye, confidently. I do practice looking at people in the eye confidently, and smiling at people on the street. People I don't know. With time, I got better at it - there were some unexpected reactions initially, some people don't smile back! Some are a little tooo hopeful - stay away from those! But I learned to do this safely. For people I know who stare at me, it had never occurred to me to simply look back at them until they look away. I thought it would have to involve some huge discussion where I have to look weak and admit how frightened and disrespected by them I feel, which seems risky. It makes sense that if I simply try looking back at them politely they could respect me again and not feel at liberty to routinely stare at me while I cower, every time the opportunity arises.


----------



## dark (May 10, 2010)

I tend to smile at people that I glance at. I don't always do it, but it's a nice way to make it less awkward imo. I'm in a certain US state right now that is known for grouchy people and I still get a smile or two out of some people. Got a huge grin out of a cute bag guy the other day  it made me feel happy. Maybe not the best suggestion as it's a huge step in a social direction but it actually helps out a lot in becoming more social and just spreading more happiness in the world.


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I stare at people to make sure they don't look at me.


----------



## typicalanimal (Oct 15, 2013)

oh god.... do not even put this thought into my head, eye contact OCD is the very last thing I need. 

I did not see this topic.


----------



## Krishnan Abuja (Jul 1, 2014)

*Yeah, I just wanted to be sure I'm not alone!*

I had the same problem when looking at people accept I kind off screwed up because I have this tendency to keep staring at popular people. When I realized I had this problem I stopped staring at some people but I still did to others.

So to keep me away they would keep tapping their thigh or show off sexually.

After three years I still have this problem. I'm lucky enough that I managed to avoid people, because they were obviously aggravated.

I go to home schooling, and do math for fun, if it wasn't for this the events in my life I wouldn't have gotten my love interest in math.

Thank you Solon, my recent town, I appreciate it, once in a while.


----------



## CyclingSoPhob (Apr 8, 2008)

At my age I still very much have this problem. There are rare times though that I can feel somewhat comfortable in those situations but it is rare. Paxil seemed to really help with this but some people have reported bad side effects when getting off of it. The doctor that prescribed it for me only let me take it for a few weeks.

Another thing kind of related is sometimes at work or whatever I'll try to let myself relax by staring off into the distance only to realize a few moments later I'm staring directly at someone. Talk about embarrassing. On more than one occasion they have waved back or made some funny gesture.


----------



## johnny m (Oct 7, 2014)

I have a similar problem to you. I'm a teenager in secondary school (living in Ireland) and I've noticed that I find it hard to concentrate in large rooms full of people if there are lots of people in my line of sight. I can't do my work, because I constantly find myself just sitting there staring at the back of peoples heads as they work and think and maybe chat to their friends. I'll sit for sometimes an hour and two completely ignoring my homework or study that I should be doing just getting completely lost in my own world looking at the rest of the people in the room. I also notice it when I am in class and I'm staring at just one person in particular for about 30 mins and they might turn around to look at the clock n the wall or something and they'll notice that my eyes are locked on them. It then takes me a few seconds to stop myself from staring, unable to produce any words or apologies and nervous laughter even. I don't understand it at all. I find myself making people uncomfortable often. :um


----------



## Michael5 (Oct 10, 2014)

Same problem here.. It ruins my life.. and i made my mom nervous too.. that is called OCD starring.. i was a bit close to my mom and she started cutting like fast .. i tried to avoid looking her from the corner of the eye.. it's really ruining my life.. it's worse than social anxiety it self oh my god.. idk what to do seriously.. it's so severe.. HELP :'(


----------



## Brebre12 (Aug 4, 2015)

Hi im the same way kinda... I can never be around anyone such as friends , family, my siblings... Because everytime im around them or just being in public people always think im looking at them . if someone come sit by me i start shaking a lot and they start noticing me shaking so if we're watching tv or some i keep my head down because if i look up to pay attention i start to make them uncomfortable and i know they think im lookin at them and i hate it. When im in school and i sit at my desk and someone sits by me i start shaking and i try to pay attention to the teacher they think im looking at them i cant turn my head so i keep my head down the whole hr and my neck starts to hurt bad. I cant be in the car with anyone if im in the front i can't look forward so i look in the window the whole drive or if im sitting in the back.. I cant sit / stand behind anyone .. Sit or stand next to anyone . people think I'm weird and no one likes me and wants to be around me . im a cool person im very pretty i cant even have a boyfriend because i even make him uncomfortable.. Like say if im laying down with him if hes on his phone and im watching him he starts shaking cuz im making him uncomfortable same goes with friends i make them uncomfortable. This started my freshman yr in hs now im senior and it has gotten worst i make the teachers uncomfortable as well its sucks because before hs i wasnt like this i was normal and i just dont know how to stop this behavior.. I'm scared to even get a job because no one is going to want to work with me . i need help if someone can help me please because i just want to be normal again and have everyone like me well at least not think im weird


----------



## ShyLion (Jul 25, 2015)

I tend to have problems with where to look. Sometimes I feel like others think I'm staring when really I'm just looking because I'm interested on what they're doing, or that I find them attractive. Walking down the street is super awkward, but on occasion I'll get a smile when making eye contact. Recently though I've tried to avoid eye contact because I feel it's just difficult for everyone involved.


----------



## Brebre12 (Aug 4, 2015)

I really wish i could stop staring at ppl and making them uncomfortable because no one likes being around me and idk how I'm suppose to get a job or anything if I continue to be weird..


----------



## Idontgetit (Nov 1, 2013)

This always happens to me when im waiting in line at a buffet,


----------



## dead24 (Sep 24, 2011)

I have this problem too. I stare at people with the corner of my eyes which makes them uncomfortable.


----------



## Brebre12 (Aug 4, 2015)

@dead24 do you have the same exact problem??? Read my previous comment on page 2 if not do you know where i can get help.


----------



## Hamlet32 (Oct 20, 2015)

This is the absolute ditto case I had. I felt exactly the same situations and those awkward moments with strangers, coworkers, freinds and family.

I was awesome before. I made conversations without even thinking ever that something like this would bother me. 

Like the op I had developed this. I have written extensively and have been to the therapist. I have a solution for anyone going through this difficult and vicious cycle. Here it is;

When we meet someone, normally you would just speak and listen. Our eyes are not suppose to be beaming into someone unless you really like them.

That said I used to beam my eyes to everyone and it has been very awkward at work. 

Now I have semi-recovered by working on not being self-conscious at all. Having a logbook of things which make me go inside my head and make me question about my normality. Things which make ask my self 'what's wrong with me?

Self-consciousness is the ultimate evil. And this staring causes self-consciousness. So to stop the staring I have persisted in being super-confident and moreso being a confident listener and being a compassionate person who thinks and care about the other person. What they are saying, I am genuinely interested in them or what's being said regardless of who it is. It is wonderful to sit next to someone and listen to them. You actually get more energy in your day. But you have to overcome this fear of others. There's nothing to be afraid of of others.

Everyday, you have to face people or it's going to be a lonely road. A very sad and desolate road. 

I almost committed suicide and still I have relapses every now and then. But trust me it does end. 

There's a certain rhythm to living life. And you have just momentarily stepped out of it. Relax, and do this:

Get in to things. 

What I mean is for you to return to a beautiful conversation, get into the thing being said, the subject, keep your mind there. If it's just your friend, just get into that friendship and make fun of him or go out or just listen like a friend. All that staring will despair into genuine eye-contact when you get into things. Stopping getting into people's heads and making them uncomfortable. When you will get into things, you won't become self conscious and will be confident. And then all those beautiful things in life you will be able to enjoy. Just get into things like you used to as a kid or as a confident person you used to be. All that impurity will dissipate. Trust me!


----------



## eukz (Nov 3, 2013)

Idontgetit said:


> This always happens to me when im waiting in line at a buffet,


I would never make eye contact with Mike Ehrmantraut o.o


----------



## Rumbo (Mar 17, 2014)

Hi guys!!! I had the exact problem!!! I could never be around people! I felt they wanted to kill me. Not because I actually thought they wanted to kill me but because of my peripheral vision anxiety, not just peripheral all angles. I was so traumatized, it started around my freshman year of highschool. I didn't understand what it was at first so I thought everyone was like me. Than I realized I was different. I could not sit behind, beside, or in front of anyone. I couldn't be in the same room as anyone. I called everyone attentions with my anxiety. They all noticed and I frustrated them. To explain a bit further I couldn't walk down the same way as someone coming or walking along with. I made them so anxious with me not intentionally staring at them. They would stop and go the other way. Luckily I found this website!! Before this site I tried everything! I could not beat it. Trust me 4 years of trying to be normal no success. But than I read a thread on here. It was about facing your fears. I don't understand I already tried that, but for some reason it is working. I can now stare at people and have decent conversations again. Keep in mind it's only been a week so I am still traumatized but with persistence I will soon be over it. Here is what I found out. Our eyes has 6 muscles for looking down up right left and corners. We are so used to looking down we use one muscle more than the others. When you look up, you use another muscle. Thus the weird feeling and anxiety since it feels different and you are not used to it. So when you go out and see people remember that awkward feeling your feeling in your eyes is because you are using a muscle rarely used. Also I will try to find the thread I was talking about about fears. This post is so sudden I will try to make a thread about it. Remember guys I was like you guys! I couldn't even touch people or my dog I made them shake! Now I'm here cuddling with my chichuahua!! I'm so happy! Please pm me if you need advise. Geez! Before I couldn't even type this much. It also limited my social skills. PM I will tell you what I now!! It can be beaten!!!! Look up normally!! Don't force your eyes to stay up doing unnatural strains on your eyes. Face your fear. After 4 years of trying I just found out it was all about being normal and facing my fears.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## sizzlerwasbad (Dec 15, 2015)

I had OCD staring very badly for over 10 years. I have cured myself completely. Every individual is different of course, I hope from my heart that this can also cure you, and give you the piece of mind you finally need. This is all natural, so why not give it a try. Again; this cured me 100% of OCD staring. This is the protocol:

I wake up and mix this into water:

1000mg Myo-Inosital (B8) Purchased from a company called PowderCity
500mg Choline Bitartrate Purchased from a company called PowderCity
100mg 5-htp. This is the key ingredient I believe. Purchased from a company called PowderCity
650mg L-taurine. Purchased from a company called Hard Rhino
Tianeptine (a nootropic) Purchased from a company called New Mind. Dosage is two scoops of their blue micro-scooper, not sure what the mg is of that something like 12-15mg.

I also mix these products into the glass of water, I'm not sure if they matter but they are good for you, and I need to tell you the exact, exact thing I do, this I hope will rid you of this horrible form of OCD. 

Serving size of a vitamin/mineral supplement called Essence Health Blend
1/2 tsp of Moringa from the company Organic India
Q10 powder from Powder City
4mg Piperine Powder City

To give you a back story....I had lost all hope with this OCD staring, I just coped, I functioned but it was stressful with all the social stigma and confusion from people, anyone who suffers from this knows all that comes with it...and how sad it is and frustrating. I really just stumbled upon this serendipitously, I am just a regular person, not a doctor. I live a healthy lifestyle so it was basically me just being interested in these products for health reasons/stress reasons. In the back of my mind of course I was thinking "hey maybe it will make this horrible condition go away, but I highly doubt it". So after I took this mix one day ( I think it was 3 days after doing this mix in the morning) I went to the grocery store not thinking anything about maybe being cured, after over 10 years of this I never gave much thought to it going away. But as I stood in line to pay with many people around me which would usually spark off all the symptoms, I noticed I had no OCD staring feelings. It was like something out of a movie, it was just GONE. I got goosebumps and felt really elated. I am able to have a laser beam steady eye gaze now, just like anybody else. The OCD staring vanished, and I had it bad. I take this mix every morning, in the later afternoon I will take another 1000mg of the B8 and 500mg of choline. I have cured myself from this. I hope this works for you. This information is coming from the depths of my soul, may you be healed as well.﻿


----------



## JohnDoe26 (Jun 6, 2012)

NewYKidd said:


> I copied this from another forum and i cant explain myself better than this:
> 
> I usually don't post anything on these things, just usually read through them, but after reading some of these posts I see that im not the only one with the eye issues . Im 24 and ive been suffering pretty bad for the last 2 years, I cant walk down a hallway when someone is walking towards me without me making the other person really nervous. I will look at them and look away and i just dont know where to put my eyes. Reading the comments about watching tv with friends and being more focused on the people in the room out of the corner of your eyes then whats actually on tv I can really relate to. I cant not watch someone constantly if they are in the room with me. The worst is if someone is eating or drinking something in front of me i will do everything in my power to avoid looking at them and its very noticiable. I work at a hospital as a utility worker so there is a lot of people always around and I make them very nervous. If someone is around me pushing a cart or doing some other task they will sometimes run into walls or trip or spill drinks on themselves while there taking a drink etc etc... I have also lost alot of skills that I used to do very well at like driving especially, as stupid as it sounds if there is cars on the other side of the road coming towards me I cant focus on the road in front of me I will keep looking at the oncoming traffic trying to avoid staring. Also I used to be an excellent reader and now I have trouble focusing on words and reading sentences, or comprehending what people are saying to me. I cant take the way I make other people feel, how nervous I make them, they get very frustrated or angry sometimes. Ive let alot of people down and I dont feel like anything is going to get any better. If I were to go back in time 2+ years and tell myself what im telling you guys now I would laugh at myself, I wouldnt even be able to understand not being able to walk down a hallway without making oncommers so nervous it just wouldnt make sense to me. I now have to ask myself "how long can I go on living like this??" and my future is looking very bleak, I was never like this before I was normal I didnt have problems like these, I dont want to die but im running out of options and im scared.
> 
> if any one knows the cure to this please tell me. im on the fence of giving up and letting go of life. :sigh


Sounds a bit like sensory overload.


----------



## Laville (Feb 19, 2016)

Hey I know this post is old but I really really hope you havent lost this account......

I have the same eye problem and I also have adhd.

I cant stop staring at people, if anybody appears in my vision field my eyes will jump on him and then I spend lots of energy just trying to forget about that person, trying to hide his eyes from my vision field, looking at the floor or pretending to be busy.

I ve had that issue since I m 15 but it was a lot less at the time.

What your psychologist told you about that being a self defence mechanism sounds right, I mean I also have adhd and I know that people are constantly judging us and looking at us like we re weirdos, maybe thats why I m on the fence. 
But sometimes it feels like it s not fear related and something like eye attraction, and with the adhd maybe we cant control the impulse, eyes are like magnet.

Please lord almighty I hope that you have an answer for me that would be great. 
Tell me your progress these last 4 years i beg you


----------



## Cool Ice Dude55 (Jan 7, 2014)

Omg this thread is so me. I definitely have a staring problem too. My eyes just tend to look at people? Probably an anxiety thing. Maybe it's us sub-conciously checking that we're not being judged. I don't know. I try to look at the floor as often as possible when I walk so I won't weirdly stare at people.


----------



## 629753 (Apr 7, 2015)

Are you that crazy chick in my class? Get off my nuts


----------



## Mariagermain123 (May 8, 2016)

I have the same problem, I am ashamed of myself. I can't stop it.


----------



## gthopia94 (Dec 18, 2015)

I've had the same problem for over 3 years now. It prevents me from going out anywhere & I even have to cover anything thats a reflection to avoid people from catching me. I go therapy (both individual & group) for this and neither of them seems to comprehend this problem. Everyday I feel like I'm chained to my house for life.


----------



## Laville (Feb 19, 2016)

Okay I might have an answer... I have paranoid schizophrenia. Once I took antipsychotic medication I reduiced the "looking at everybody" thing by 70% approximately.
Schizophrenia is corrolated with difficulty organising your thoughts, tiredness,feeling that people are watching you or that everything revolves around you (somebody in the street is talking, he s talking about you for example). But the syndrome vary widely so go see a psychiater.


----------



## Uli2884 (Jan 23, 2017)

*Send me a message if you feel I can help*

I sent this message to someone on here then thought I'd post it to see if maybe I could help others.. The following was the message.

I'm 31 and this started for me when I was 24. I had ups and downs. I still go through it at times but not nearly as bad. I feel very normal and or like I used to.. I didn't take any medication or see anyone for this problem. I've known I was not the only one for a few years now. I've also opened up about to some in my family..

People go through things in their life that not everyone can relate to. This type of ocd was my battle. I want to tell you your gonna be alright! The human brain is very complex, if I could help you and talk I would like to! Just let me know. Take care and God bless!


----------



## ISOkindred (Nov 8, 2013)

Edit


----------



## ISOkindred (Nov 8, 2013)

Edit


----------



## DrTrashDudePhD (Sep 22, 2017)

I have the same issue in school - I just can't stop staring at other students. Not only it happens at school, but off campus too. My brain just keeps making me stare at people. It's been going on since 7th/8th grade. I'm a freshman now, it's freaking annoying.


----------



## Pongowaffle (Jul 23, 2015)

I am a starer too. Whenever I am in a people environment, I like to look around. Scan around. Glance at people's faces and their expression. I think I do this as a defense mechanism. I glance around trying to look for assurances the others are not threatening. If they are, I will glance around to identify them to be prepare for them. This is what I think. I remember hanging out with a group one time and I did this. It turns out another person in that group is also a starer like me. A dozen times we caught each other glancing around and we keep catching each other staring at each other. It became awkward. We will crack up every time we did. Other people in the group had no idea why we kept cracking up randomly lol. I figure that other person also has some sort of social anxiety maybe. At least now I can do this and playing it off very naturally. So I do not look odd doing it.


----------



## oceanexplorer20831 (Apr 24, 2018)

*Wow this has been a problem for years and I never had a label for it*

Thank you all for talking about this issue. For years (decades) I suffered from this problem of OCD/anxiety staring with people. Therapists, doctors, and others usually just dismissed it as just a figment of my imagination. Yet starting at 18-19, people began to react what at that time was a behavior that I wasn't quite aware of in terms of its impact on others. At least one professor would tell me to stop starting during a college class and others have either looked away, given me a dirty look, or told me off. For years I just tried to avoid looking people in the eyes as people would react quite negatively. Over the course of time I did manage to limit this problem but not always. Its especially problematic with strangers and groups that are unknown.

Even with meds and attempts at dealing with OCD and anxiety, the problem hasn't gone away. It really is a struggle, especially in social or professional situations. Its a huge limiter in my social interactions and it looks like it is for others. Anyone have any suggestions or breakthroughs? Any type of therapy recommended?

In some instances when this problem is limited or buffered if that is a good word is with people I know as friends or professional coworkers. Then I noticed that I tend to have less problems with staring (but not always). Unfortunately it never seems to stop or go away completely.

Has anyone have thought about issues such as anger or conflict compounding this issue? Sometimes if I have a problem with someone the staring can become more evident, at least for a brief moment.

It would be amazing to walk into a room or walk down a street with having this problem. It just so crippling and difficult to deal with.

Thank you all for speaking about this.


----------



## darth maul (Mar 12, 2018)

For me staring at people is a side effect of social anxiety.I want to say something to them but because of my social anxiety i stay silent and stare at them until they ask me if i want something.It is kind of creepy.


----------



## StampedeTheVash (Nov 21, 2008)

I describe it more as having a hyper-awareness of everybody around me, and it is annoying as all hell. I don't literally stare at people, but I feel like I am paying attention to everybody around me. The worst places for this are confined spaces, like working out in the gym, being in the same aisle as someone in the grocery store or any other type of store, standing in line at the Post Office, sitting in a waiting room, etc. If there is a TV with a show on in a lobby I can't even look at the TV if it puts other people in my view because I feel like I am staring at them even though I'm not. Sitting on a train is also another one that sucks, as well as sitting or standing still in church.

What's funny is I'll be sitting in a room with people, feeling like I'm staring at them out of the corner of my eye, and someone will turn to talk to me and be staring dead at me trying to get my attention wondering when I will turn to look at them, being completely oblivious to this issue. This to me is more killer than SA right now because simply being around people is uncomfortable as ****, even in times where I am having zero anxiety about actually talking to them.


----------



## iamusso (May 28, 2018)

Hey, so I feel the same exact way. It really takes a tole on me and my daily life. It had gotten so bad that I had to quit my job because I would just stare at people without even trying it's just like a reaction that I don't try to do but it happens anyways. I'm just wondering if you have had any luck overcoming this?


----------



## Hrc512 (Dec 4, 2017)

I had the same problem at my last job. Everytime I would pass someone I would shoot them a quick glance and then look away. I eventually started saying hi to people or nodding my head. This helped with some of the anxiety, but this only works in that situation. I think the trick is to start interacting with people because anxiety makes us want to withdraw and avoid contact with others. This is what makes people uncomfortable. It's alot easier said than done though.


----------



## The Phantom Pain (Oct 6, 2010)

I have this too and apparently didn't explain it too well.

I firmly it's a form of OCD or perhaps even ADHD and it's killing me. It may come from being bullied in some sort of capacity and your mind being hypervigilant for threats. This is the sole reason I can't really work jobs out in the open and I have a strong suspicion it just cost me a job (one that I didn't want, but fired is fired).

To me, this is the worst part of my SA. If I could get rid of this aspect, I could probably at least hold a job for a year or 2.


----------



## Lostbeauties (Nov 15, 2017)

Oh gosh I remember in first grade, there was one girl in my class who I would always stare at, like all the time. Your thread reminded me of that poor girl, I would make her feel so awkward and nervous; so much that she would come and ask why I'm staring at her. This was back in '05 so a long time ago but I couldn't help but remember that, it was very funny. But it's a normal thing to look around and stare if you will, but maybe try to catch yourself next time you're doing it. Just force yourself to look at a wall or something.


----------



## ShotInTheDark (Nov 4, 2017)

Often I shortly look at someone and then look anywhere else, but not at that person anymore. That is awkward as ****...


----------

